# Antonidas (A): Casual / Erwachsenengilde sucht nette Member mit RL



## Siddartha (22. September 2009)

Die Casual/Erwachsenen Gilde "Gelegenheitshelden" (Antonidas/Allianz) sucht noch nette Mitstreiter/-innen mit Spaß am Spiel... 

Momentan sind die HC Instanzen für uns Casuals ja eine sehr lohnenswerte Spielwiese. Wir suchen daher in erster Linie Gelegenheitsspieler mit genügend geistiger Reife, die gerne gildenintern in HCs gehen oder auch mal in Ulduar, PDK oder ICC aushelfen. Das ist natürlich kein Muss. Bei uns gibt es keine Zwänge.

Der Kern der Gilde ist ein kleiner Haufen Leute, die sich im RL schon seit Jahren kennen und größtenteils seit D-Release Zeiten WoW spielen. Auf unserem alten Server Terrordar haben wir das meiste an Raid-Content pre-WotLK gesehen - nach dem Serverwechsel nach Antonidas gehen wir es ruhiger an. Spaß am Spiel und nettes Beisammensein mit Gleichgesinnten ist uns mittlerweile wichtiger, als die gesamte Freizeit im Raid zu verbringen. 

Die Gelegenheitshelden - Fakten: 
unsere Art, WoW zu spielen passt nicht in eine Gilde mit 200+ Member. 
Wir haben unsere eigene Art zu spielen.
Wir haben alle ein RL und das ist uns immer wichtiger als das Spiel.
Durch Familie, Kinder, Beruf bleiben am Abend wenig mehr als 2-3 Stunden im Spiel.
Spaß am Spiel, Hilfsbereitschaft und nettes Beisammensein mit Gleichgesinnten ist uns wichtiger als ein "Zweitberuf" Raidgilde.
Zur Technik: Forum und TS sind vorhanden.

Mittlerweile haben wir gezeigt, dass auch uns Gelegenheitsspielern der Schlachtzug-Content nicht verschlossen bleibt. So hat sich trotz unseres Casual-Gedankens eine 10er Stammgruppe etabliert. Auf unsere stressfreie und entspannte Art toben wir uns gerade in Ulduar, PDK und ICC aus.

Wir machen für uns aus WoW das was WoW ist: ein Spiel. Und ein Spiel soll in erster Linie Spaß machen, oder?^^ 

Wenn DU auch der Meinung bist, dass man die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollte, dass WoW nichts anderes als ein SPIEL ist, dass Du zum spielen und Spaß haben die richtigen Leute um Dich haben möchtest, die genau diese Meinung teilen: dann komm zu uns! Sieh Dir mit wirklich netten Leuten die Ecken in der fantastischen Welt von World of Warcraft an, in denen ein vom Raidstress geplagter Spieler noch nie einen Fuß gesetzt hat! 

Die Gelegenheitshelden. 

www.gelegenheitshelden.de.vu


----------



## Siddartha (22. Februar 2010)

hier mal ein /push


----------

